# ALERT ***Weakfish Laws have changed***



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

The NJ Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) has announced new 
regulations for the harvest of weakfish. These regulations were adopted to 
remain in compliance with the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission's 
Interstate Fishery Management Plan for Weakfish.

For New Jersey, effective immediately, the possession limit will be reduced from 
the current eight (8) fish to six (6) fish while the size limit will remain at 
13 inches. The change also establishes a coastwide commercial landings limit of 
approximately 3.7 million pounds. The Board's action was taken in response to a 
significant decline in stock abundance and increasing total mortality since 
1999.


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Grey or spotted trout.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That would be*

spotted


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> spotted


???

Maybe the areas have different lingo but down here spotted are called speckled trout and weakfish are called sea or gray trout. Technically bot are weakfish I believe but I would imagine this applies to gray trout. I did not think Specs lived father north than my neck of the woods.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*This is true*

I get them confused sometimes and I didn't pay attention when I made my post.


----------

